# What should I expect from my 4th year apprentices



## David CEMCO Electric (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm the Operations manager here. I'm rewriting company policy and would to hear what others think I should expect od these guys. I.E 
pipe bending
landing wires
breakers etc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard David!

You should expect them to be able to handle all the practical aspects of the job.

The only thing lacking would be more the managerial aspects of the job and the finesse of time management skills.

A 4th year apprentice should just about all the skills of a first year journeyman.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

They should be electricians by know just short of being able to sit for their Journeyman's test.

They should be able to handle all necessary paper work a portion of the job training often over looked.

Know how to use all test equipment, VOM, amp clamp and megger.

Know safety and be OSHA 10 qualified.

Be able to work alone, lay out jobs, set


----------

